# Furacão LORENZO (Atlântico 2007 #12)



## Rog (27 Set 2007 às 20:36)

Seguimento da tempestade tropical LORENZO, que se formou esta tarde no Golfo do México. 



> ...AIR FORCE HURRICANE HUNTER PLANE FINDS TROPICAL STORM LORENZO IN
> THE GULF OF MEXICO...
> 
> A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR THE GULF COAST OF MEXICO
> ...


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2007 às 11:20)

LORENZO chegou a ser furacão Cat1 durante algum tempo até fazer o landfall no México. Agora caiu para tempestade tropical e está a enfraquecer rápidamente.













> *TROPICAL STORM LORENZO ADVISORY NUMBER  12*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL132007
> 400 AM CDT FRI SEP 28 2007
> *
> ...


----------

